# should I repair a sidewall ?



## slow climb (Jul 24, 2010)

Well I just did ,
I had a blow out a few weeks ago,At first I figured it was a straight puncture until the repaired tube blew out again at home later,then I realised there was a hole in the front sidewall just above the rim,
I stuck a section of an old mtb sidewall in and its held so far,
OK Ive only done 50 miles on it since,but should I just buy a new tyre or do repairs on sidewalls last ?

I did the same thing on my mtb a while back,but the tyre pressure is a lot lower than the rd bike and that repair has lasted some 500 miles so far,

Thanks,

KK..


----------



## frdfandc (Nov 27, 2007)

Sidewall damage should not be repaired.

Only time a repair should be made is to get you back home during a ride. After that, time for a new tire.


----------



## Henry Chinaski (Feb 3, 2004)

no

...


----------



## laffeaux (Dec 12, 2001)

Park makes a "tire boot" that works well to repair tires. It's a thick piece of rubber with adhesive on one side. You cut the boot to size and stick it to the inside of the tire and it prevents the tube from pushing through.

I've used these boots on road tires - not on the sidewall, but on largish cuts from glass - and they've lasted for several hundred miles (until the tire wore out). I've also used them on the sidewall of a mountain bike tire - from a cut courtesy of a rock. Sidewalls are soft, but a MTB tire uses less pressure, and it seems to work. On a road tire sidewall I'd be more careful and only use the tire if the area around the cut is not bulging out. I'd also consider not using the repaired tire on a steep fast windy downhill.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Bulge test*



slow climb said:


> I had a blow out a few weeks ago,At first I figured it was a straight puncture until the repaired tube blew out again at home later,then I realised there was a hole in the front sidewall just above the rim, I stuck a section of an old mtb sidewall in and its held so far, OK Ive only done 50 miles on it since,but should I just buy a new tyre or do repairs on sidewalls last?


If the sidewall is bulged when you pump it up to pressure, the tire will wear very quickly because the tread will be distorted. If the sidewall is not bulged, then you likely can ride the tire until it wears out.


----------



## frdfandc (Nov 27, 2007)

Kerry Irons said:


> If the sidewall is bulged when you pump it up to pressure, the tire will wear very quickly because the tread will be distorted. If the sidewall is not bulged, then you likely can ride the tire until it wears out.



I wouldn't ride due to the location of the cut. Which is right above the rim edge. Which is right above the bead.


If it was any where else, this is great advice.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

Throw it out.


----------



## Bill2 (Oct 14, 2007)

I damaged my rear Pro Race 3 last summer hitting a big rock on a descent. I got 5 or 6 more months out of it with a thin-piece-of-plastic boot, but had 3 or 4 flats during that period (the last lined up exactly with the sidewall hole). I finally woke up, tossed the Pro Race 3, and installed a new Krylion. No more flats yet, _tocca ferro_.


----------



## Dinosaur (Jan 29, 2004)

Chuck it. I pack a couple of Park tire boots but they are good for getting me back home. Question-do you really want to take a chance of that boot holding while you are zooming down some hill at 35MPM? Not me. Peace of mind.


----------



## slow climb (Jul 24, 2010)

Thanks all,
I think it'll be a trip to the bike shop as the tyre does bulge slightly,Ive been trying to justify keeping it as Ive just bought a Telescope and its almost wiped out my "new toy" budget  

Would anyone suggest a tyre that's strong and "puncture proof"
the one with the damage is a conti (came with the Scott)

Thanks,

KK..


----------



## CoastRider_Oz (Jan 26, 2011)

slow climb said:


> Thanks all,
> I think it'll be a trip to the bike shop as the tyre does bulge slightly,Ive been trying to justify keeping it as Ive just bought a Telescope and its almost wiped out my "new toy" budget
> 
> Would anyone suggest a tyre that's strong and "puncture proof"
> ...



KK, I'm running Conti Gator Hardshells (700x25C) now after trying various others. I rate them highly and snagged them from CRC for about half what I was quoted at a few LBS in Sydney, Oz (paid AUD116 for two delivered and was quoted up to $120 a tyre here!)... They're heavy, but even more durable than the regular Gatorskins - I'm not after speed, I only ride for the enjoyment/health benefits...I've also heard Schwalbe make a pretty tough tyre as well.


----------



## latman (Apr 24, 2004)

If you are going to ride it make sure its on the back wheel so it MAY not be a catastrophe if it fails again.


----------



## slow climb (Jul 24, 2010)

Thanks,Il be buying new
Just saw a program on TV this morning where a young lad had crashed at speed when his front tyre blew out,
it sort of sobered me up a bit more  

Il be having a look at CRC,

Thanks again,

KK..


----------



## onlineflyer (Aug 8, 2005)

Only if you have a death wish.


----------



## laffeaux (Dec 12, 2001)

latman said:


> If you are going to ride it make sure its on the back wheel so it MAY not be a catastrophe if it fails again.


This is good advice.


----------



## clydeosaur (Jan 5, 2010)

Side wall is always the thinnest part of a tire - get a new one.


----------



## GirchyGirchy (Feb 12, 2004)

I sewed a 1/2" long cut in a sidewall back together with dental floss once. I duct-taped a piece of milk jug on the inside of the tire just in case. It was a brand new Michelin mt. bike tire and, since I was in college, I didn't want to pay for a new one. It lasted the rest of the life of the tire.


----------



## slow climb (Jul 24, 2010)

Its not been my week
Just had 4 chain snaps while out on my Scott mtb,
Rear mech is also on its way out,looks like an expensive week coming up  


KK..


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

4!?

Sounds like either installer or operator error. No offense - I've had those myself.

Were you shifting under load? What brand?


----------



## slow climb (Jul 24, 2010)

The first 2 were from the same link,the 3rd and 4th from different links so I imagine it was my fault,
the chains pins look like they are "flanged"as they come out of the side's,rather than the older type Im used to (straight pins) if that makes sense,

The chain is totally worn out,so its best if I just replace,its done a few thousand miles with hardly any maintenance :blush2: 
Guess its just caught up with me   

KK..


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

New chains have to be assembled with either a special pin, if it's Shimano, or a special link that can be assembled with bare hands, if it's SRAM. Not sure about the other brands, but I don't think that there are any chains for drivetrains with a whole bunch of speeds that just reassemble by pressing an old pin back in.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*The AH HA moment*



slow climb said:


> its done a few thousand miles with hardly any maintenance :blush2:
> Guess its just caught up with me.


Ya think?

It also sounds like you were re-using pins. Not possible on modern chains.


----------



## slow climb (Jul 24, 2010)

I bought a new pair of Conti Gaterskins today,
at least the RD bike will be up and running,

Although Ive just come down with man Flu  :mad2: 


KK..


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

sean_f said:


> KK, I'm running Conti Gator Hardshells (700x25C) now after trying various others. I rate them highly and snagged them from CRC for about half what I was quoted at a few LBS in Sydney, Oz (paid AUD116 for two delivered and was quoted up to $120 a tyre here!)... They're heavy, but even more durable than the regular Gatorskins - I'm not after speed, I only ride for the enjoyment/health benefits...I've also heard Schwalbe make a pretty tough tyre as well.


+1..... I don't even know if there are more durable tires on the market. Continental Gatorskins and Gator Hardshells are exceptional puncture-resistant tires. GP4000S is pretty good too and has a longer wear life from my experience.


----------



## Legioona (Sep 29, 2013)

I have had two Conti Gator hardshell sidewall failures this year. First tyre after about 100 kms, and second after about 30 kms. Both happened after my ride when i had parked the bike.

The blowouts have been quite severe as there were approx 3 cm holes in the sidewalls. I used 7,5 bar pressure.

Will not be riding on continental ever again. Also regretting that I recently got new continentals for my car.


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

Germans make a lot of good stuff, but tires are not one of them!


----------

